# The Flying Dutchman - what ship?



## drmcoy

I would love to build a model of the FLYING DUTCHMAN ship as seen in PIRATES OF CARIBBEAN DEAD MAN'S CHEST -- I have looked and nobody seems to have made a model of this -- and the few toys that were made were grossly misproportioned, so they could not be easily modified.

Does anybody happen to know if the ship was based on an actual historic ship that I could use as a framework to build on top of?

Any help appreciated. Thanks.

[email protected]


----------



## djnick66

I found this image via Google Images...

http://www.davidstauffer.com/caribb...ruise - Castaway Cay - Flying Dutchman 01.jpg

The movie prop isnt based on any particular ship, and real life pirate ships weren't usually giant ship of the line/man o war types either. Your best bet would be a fancier ship kit such as the Airfix Wasa. Lindberg has a couple Pirate ships out that are actually historic models with fake pirate names. I think the Blackbeard Pirate Ship is actually the Wappen Von Hamburg, a big Hansiatic battle ship somehwhat along the lines of the movie Flying Dutchman. The real life (if there was one) Flying Dutchman was a clipperish looking merchant ship.


----------



## irocer

I know its a toy, but the Mega Blocs thing may be good. I have seen the Black Pearl one- it is big and fairly detailed- for a block set. From a distance I did not know I was looking at a block set buildup.


----------



## azdacuda

The Flying Dutchman was built on a barge and is currently at Disney's own Island, Castaway Cay

Here is a Blueprint of the Flying Dutchman


----------



## SUNGOD

There's this one which seems to resemble it......

http://www.cocuksepeti.com/images/revell_05433_k.jpg


----------



## azdacuda

Here is a little reference of a model some one scratch built 

http://www.bobspinballmods.com/POTCTopper.html


----------



## drmcoy

Man, guys, thanks a lot -- great stuff.

I'll be sure to post anything I manage to make.


----------



## djnick66

SUNGOD said:


> There's this one which seems to resemble it......
> 
> http://www.cocuksepeti.com/images/revell_05433_k.jpg


That is the old Revell Disney Peter Pan pirate ship and its about 6 inches long...


----------

